# Michigan Out of Doors TV



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This week features two pheasant hunting segments.

http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm?V


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting. This is great to see and I'd like to see more updates by the DNR on how the overall Pheasant Restoration Initiative progressing.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

John Singer said:


> This week features two pheasant hunting segments.
> 
> http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm?V


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone remember when I was on Michigan Outdoors with Mort Neff and " Lonesome" George Phieffer?
Lol..,that was in fall of 1966 with my Muskie.......you don't remember that?.....
I wonder if that film is stored anywhere, does anyone know?


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I


Blaze said:


> Does anyone remember when I was on Michigan Outdoors with Mort Neff and " Lonesome" George Phieffer?
> Lol..,that was in fall of 1966 with my Muskie.......you don't remember that?.....
> I wonder if that film is stored anywhere, does anyone know?


I do not remember that episode. I was 5 years old.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

John Singer said:


> I
> 
> 
> I do not remember that episode. I was 5 years old.


I really didn't expect anyone to remember. Thought maybe someone might know someone from the show. I should have asked a few yrs ago when I was briefly on show turkey hunting here in Cheboygan county.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I remember Mort Neff and Bob Gardner and the cook on the show who's name I cannot remember, maybe Kathy Bietler. It was a good show and looked forward to it.


----------



## Just Lucky (Jul 7, 2017)

wpmisport said:


> I remember Mort Neff and Bob Gardner and the cook on the show who's name I cannot remember, maybe Kathy Bietler. It was a good show and looked forward to it.


LOL! I think your memory may be a little hazy. Fred Trost, Bob Garner & Kathy B. probably but other than a once or twice special appearance by Mort, I don't believe the three appeared on a regular outdoors program together. Nevertheless, you are correct in that some of the earlier Michigan centered outdoors programs were great fun and entertaining to watch.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A little off topic but, has anyone else noticed that Jimmy Gretzinger is never shown actually eating any of the recipes on the show. They cut the segment right after he asks the chef the name of the dish and that's it - cut. 

Best part of the old show was knowing full well that Bob Garner would eat anything and everything put in front of him. :corkysm55


----------



## Alex Andrzejewski (Jun 28, 2017)

John Singer said:


> I
> 
> 
> I do not remember that episode. I was 5 years old.


And my dad was two...


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I remember Michigan Out of Doors with Mort Neff and Jerry Chiappetta. Watched it every chance I could as a child. 

Only one episode that I remember details. It involved the testing of poison arrows for archery hunting on islands in Lake Michigan.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I have been on the show three different times hunting pheasants with the B.O.W. women with two of different setters Sam and Jake. Also did Lake Mi. fishing show with Jenny and another who will remain nameless didn't get used the other person barfed so much the stain was still on it when I sold the boat


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

There a blast from the past...Jerry chipetta....he followed mort Neff as host


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

My dad and me. Me and my 2 sons. Now my 2 sons and 2 grand sons. 4 generations of Michigan out of doors in some form. This past pheasant show kicked my oldest and I to plan a pheasant hunt for this coming week. I am getting older my Britt can't hear so he out. But my son has a lab. More of a family dog but has had some training and birds over her. We will see what happens ... But that show does bring back fond memories .


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

John Singer said:


> This week features two pheasant hunting segments.
> 
> http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm?V


Thanks for posting the youtube clip of the show. 

Not a big fan of PBS. Though Michigan outdoors was an epic production back in Mort Neff and Howard Shelly days. The hunting fishing show that was equal or better was the American Sportsman with host Curt Gowdy.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

gundogguy said:


> Thanks for posting the youtube clip of the show.
> 
> Not a big fan of PBS. Though Michigan outdoors was an epic production back in Mort Neff and Howard Shelly days. The hunting fishing show that was equal or better was the American Sportsman with host Curt Gowdy.


I also remember that show. It was my favorite.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

It seems to be the same old, same old every week; deer hunting or charter fishing. At least fred thought out of the box, like when he bought the lund alaskan to show that the everyday guy could get out and do it on his own, or like the "go away bear episode". The format just doesnt grab me anymore. Its boring to watch. They need to be more creative with different things, not just what jimmy likes to do, or whats easy to do.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

sgc said:


> It seems to be the same old, same old every week; deer hunting or charter fishing. At least fred thought out of the box, like when he bought the lund alaskan to show that the everyday guy could get out and do it on his own, or like the "go away bear episode". The format just doesnt grab me anymore. Its boring to watch. They need to be more creative with different things, not just what jimmy likes to do, or whats easy to do.


I think that is a normal, natural feeling regarding outdoor shows and magazines.

After a while, you have seen it all and done it all.

When I was kid, it was all new. I watched every such program and read every Field and Stream. Outdoor Life, and Sports Afield, that I could find.

At this point, in my life, my much of it is something that I have already seen or experienced.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

John singer, i think you're right on with your comment. Still, i'd be more apt to watch if, for example, they highlighted more of the dog work rather than being all about the birds they shot. How about showing some flushing dogs working the grouse woods. How about telling what guns they're using. More "how to" rather than "me".


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Can still hear William Conrad on American Sportsman..."where you can be alone, but never lonely" when describing the outdoors...


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

sgc said:


> John singer, i think you're right on with your comment. Still, i'd be more apt to watch if, for example, they highlighted more of the dog work rather than being all about the birds they shot. How about showing some flushing dogs working the grouse woods. How about telling what guns they're using. More "how to" rather than "me".


I think alot of it revolves around ease of production for the TV crew. For example, stationary activities like deer hunting from a stand, waterfowl hunting from a blind, or turkey hunting lend themselves to high quality, predictable videos whereas something much more dynamic like wild pheasant or grouse hunting makes it very difficult for a camera crew to capture the true essence of the experience. Not to mention the thick cover one must generally walk through to pursue wild pheasant and grouse...

Just my $0.02

Frank


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

tuckersdad said:


> Can still hear William Conrad on American Sportsman..."where you can be alone, but never lonely" when describing the outdoors...


I loved that show until they phased-out hunting. Will never forget the episodes with Bing Crosby or Redd Foxx on wild pheasant hunts out west -- great TV! Then the show evolved into skiing, surfing, hot air ballooning, rock climbing, etc after which I tuned out.


----------



## dbortola (Oct 25, 2017)

I remember back in mid 60's when Mort Neff opened up the show live from Memphis, MI to let everyone know that it was the Thumbs hot spot for pheasants. My Dad was so pissed off as we had access to a couple farms there and when we showed up the next Saturday there were car loads of hunters everywhere!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

FNC said:


> I loved that show until they phased-out hunting. Will never forget the episodes with Bing Crosby or Redd Foxx on wild pheasant hunts out west -- great TV! Then the show evolved into skiing, surfing, hot air ballooning, rock climbing, etc after which I tuned out.


Sports Afield magazine went down the same path.


----------



## #1 Gun (Dec 9, 2017)

As long as we're all name dropping the hosts of MO, lets not forget 
Dick Black who on with Mort and Howard


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

#1 Gun said:


> As long as we're all name dropping the hosts of MO, lets not forget
> Dick Black who on with Mort and Howard


or Gene Little...


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

We are showing our age.....


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

fishbuster said:


> We are showing our age.....


Got a mouse in your pocket?.....lol


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

sgc said:


> John singer, i think you're right on with your comment. Still, i'd be more apt to watch if, for example, they highlighted more of the dog work rather than being all about the birds they shot. How about showing some flushing dogs working the grouse woods. How about telling what guns they're using. More "how to" rather than "me".


You got a completely different message from the show than I did. I thought they were trying to portray that pheasant hunting in our state isn't as dead as most think. They hunted two completely different areas and they also showcased the managed area in verona to show what the DNR has accomplished since 2012. They talked about how many acres are being managed and how they have been managing them. They even talked about the average age of the types of cover and how they manage different covers like the switch grass. I think they have done plenty of shows showing dog work in the past. This was about the successful management of pheasants. In my opinion it is a great topic to showcase. The more people take interest the more money and focus can be put on management. 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

sgc said:


> John singer, i think you're right on with your comment. Still, i'd be more apt to watch if, for example, they highlighted more of the dog work rather than being all about the birds they shot. How about showing some flushing dogs working the grouse woods. How about telling what guns they're using. More "how to" rather than "me".







Here ya go flushing dogs in the grouse woods. Brought to you by steelheadfred himself. They talk about their technique in regards to dogs and spots and birds finding.

This video would definitely be a good example of how hard it is to capture the action. You would need 4 cameramen with cameras rolling constantly and then you still might miss something. To me I love watching this because I love grouse hunting but to the casual deer hunter this may be boring as you can hardly see what's happening, especially if you dont understand it.

I would agree that I'd like to see stuff like this on more often but upland hunters are such a minority I just dont think it will happen. But I do keep my eyes out on youtube and watch the upland episodes as they come along. 

Also, discovering is a great show that highlights outdoor life in the UP I would recommend that show if you have not seen it. All the episodes are on youtube.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

sgc said:


> It seems to be the same old, same old every week; deer hunting or charter fishing. At least fred thought out of the box, like when he bought the lund alaskan to show that the everyday guy could get out and do it on his own, or like the "go away bear episode". The format just doesnt grab me anymore. Its boring to watch. They need to be more creative with different things, not just what jimmy likes to do, or whats easy to do.


This weeks show wasn't bad it showed some state land hunting ! I personally don't care for the deer hunts they have been showing ! They all are on managed lands hardly any state land hunts same with the charter fishing shows I just turn the channel ! If you want more of a show that's all over plus lots of state land hunts check out 906 outdoors it's mostly U.P. !


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

miruss said:


> This weeks show wasn't bad it showed some state land hunting ! I personally don't care for the deer hunts they have been showing ! They all are on managed lands hardly any state land hunts same with the charter fishing shows I just turn the channel ! If you want more of a show that's all over plus lots of state land hunts check out 906 outdoors it's mostly U.P. !


I really enjoyed the show about the whitefish spearing a couple weeks ago. Every once in awhile they show something I had never really thought about trying. Looked like fun.

I also enjoy 906 outdoors. I don't think it is much different than michigan out doors though....just saying.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

dbortola said:


> I remember back in mid 60's when Mort Neff opened up the show live from Memphis, MI to let everyone know that it was the Thumbs hot spot for pheasants. My Dad was so pissed off as we had access to a couple farms there and when we showed up the next Saturday there were car loads of hunters everywhere!


He wouldn't be mad now because there are basically no phez there and no grass to hunt.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Just looked, like 906.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

I had a good day when they filmed. Saw a big group of people about to hunt the neighbors so I figured I’d wait till they finished up and run my piece. Had no idea it was MO till a cpl days later.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing story with your dog.How lucky you are.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

I had a good day when they filmed. Saw a big group of people about to hunt the neighbors so I figured I’d wait till they finished up and run my piece. Had no idea it was MO till a cpl days later. 


birdhntr said:


> Amazing story with your dog.How lucky you are.


I appreciate that, she is an amazing companion. I am thankful to have her, especially since I lost my 17 year old squirrel hunting buddy yesterday. She helps fill the hole that will forever be in my heart. I know she is going to miss him too, she was nose to nose with him when he passed. It was one of the saddest yet incredible moments I’ll ever experience.


----------

